# Webdesign Vorschläge!



## oldputz1990 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

In letzter Zeit lässt mich meine kreative Ader "ein wenig" im Stich 

1. Weiß ich nicht was ich in den Header schreiben, zeichnen soll.
2. Weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Nickpage Seite designen soll....

Hier das Screenshot:
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/9094/webdesignfw9.png

Ich bitte euch um ein paar Vorschläge bzw.. Tipps.

Danke!


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,

im Homepage Reviews Forum werden fertiggestellte Websites zur Bewertung vorgestellt.

Von daher schiebe ich das Thema mal rüber in die "Creative Lounge".


----------



## stip00n (13. Juli 2007)

Die Seite ist zwar nicht schlecht....jedoch Standard 

http://www.visualsafe.de/

Vielleicht findest du hier ein paar Anregungen. Sind echt spitzen Seiten dabe


----------



## Watusimann (13. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht eine Anregung zur Anordnung der einzelnen Kategorien ... Es gibt zwar ein Logout und Registrieren aber kein Login. Ich würde  Registrieren eher auf die rechte Seite setzen. Zum Layout ... die Links(pix) sind verdammt groß meiner Meinung nach, da würde ich eher display:block vorschlagen. Was in den Header reinsoll ... naja, das Thema der Seite soll wohl eine Art Community sein, die sich Bilder austauscht ... über eine "Bannerrotation" vielleicht Bilder der einzelnen User hochladen. Das angesprochene Standard trifft es in diesem Fall wohl am Besten.


----------

